# Multiple alias IPs configured to NIC



## freescottsthoughts (Jan 14, 2014)

How to add multiple alias IPs configured on the NIC so that *I* can map domains to each one so not all domains map to one IP*?* *I* can ping the IPs and when *I* ping a domain *I* mapped one of the IPs to the domain responds with that IP and all looks good. But the website can't be viewed from the web. Baffled.


----------



## nanotek (Jan 14, 2014)

You need to properly configure NAT on your router or, alternatively, use PF to do it.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 14, 2014)

Did you bind the web server to those IP addresses too? NAT may not be involved as I understand that pinging the IP addresses works from the Internet? I would check for a firewall though, it may be blocking access to those other IPs while still allowing ICMP.


----------

